# Kernel Panic, SCSI root fails to mount [SOLVED]

## Plasmon

It seems the kernel is missing one or more SCSI / i2o drivers. The server contains 3 SCSI drives on an i2o Adaptec controller. Hopefully these printouts will do, otherwise i may need to use genkernel as i need the server running tomorrow   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Sad:   . Thanks in advance.

Kernel Panic

 *Quote:*   

> md : Autodetecting RAID arrays.
> 
> md : Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.
> 
> md : autorun ...
> ...

 

fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/i2o/hda1           /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/i2o/hda2           /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/i2o/hda3           none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,3)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/i2o/hda3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r8 (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r8  root=/dev/i2o/hda3 init=/bin/bb

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

```

A dmesg section from the minimal live cd environment

 *Quote:*   

> I2O subsystem v1.325
> 
> i2o: max drivers = 8
> 
> i2o: Checking for PCI I2O controllers...
> ...

 Last edited by Plasmon on Thu May 28, 2009 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cgmoller

Hello 

Just a couple of observations.

In grub.conf you list root=/dev/i2o/hda3 

but in fstab it is listed as your swap drive.

Change it to root=/dev/i20/hda2 (as "/" is listed in /etc/fstab)

Also in grub.conf the kernel has path /boot/kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

Try changing the path to /kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (remove /boot)

What is in /boot/grub/device.map?

----------

## matt_w

I had almost the exact same problem - but I was using SATA. I didn't compile support for my onboard SATA controller and got pretty much the exact same message at boot. So make sure you compiled support for your SCSI controller.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you still want a tweaked kernel (assuming the genkernel special worked), let me know the architecture, the desired kernel version, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo and your /etc/fstab file, and I'll set you up with tweaked.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Plasmon

Thanks for the help and offer but ill have to use genkernel. I forgot to copy the new kernel over! Stupid me! And the fstab problem. However i may attempt the ownkernel some other time.

----------

## Plasmon

OK now's the time to re-attempt ownkernel! Genkernel failed to load after boot and the text is scrambled so forget that. All i noticed was red text. Heres the stuff Pappy. By the way this is for a college database/website course (lots more work ahead) and I'm on spring break so i'll have to ssh into the server until Monday of next week (3/23) so I shouldn't reboot until then.

x86 , Pentium 4 architecture (that's what my research yielded)

kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

lspci -n

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:254c (rev 01)

00:00.1 ff00: 8086:2541 (rev 01)

00:02.0 0604: 8086:2543 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2482 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2484 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2487 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 42)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2480 (rev 02)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:248b (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:2483 (rev 02)

01:1c.0 0800: 8086:1461 (rev 04)

01:1d.0 0604: 8086:1460 (rev 04)

01:1e.0 0800: 8086:1461 (rev 04)

01:1f.0 0604: 8086:1460 (rev 04)

02:03.0 0200: 8086:100f (rev 01)

03:01.0 0104: 1044:a511 (rev 01)

04:04.0 0300: 1002:4752 (rev 27)

04:05.0 0200: 8086:1229 (rev 10)

```

cpuinfo

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2400.123

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pebs bts sync_rdtsc cid xtpr

bogomips        : 4803.69

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 2400.123

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pebs bts sync_rdtsc cid xtpr

bogomips        : 4800.32

clflush size    : 64
```

Theres 2 more identical listings, I'm told its just 2 Xeon processors so i guess theyre appearing as 4 w/ hyper threading.

fstab

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/i2o/hda1           /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/i2o/hda3           /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/i2o/hda2           none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You are my first I2O device setup. I'm pretty sure things are as they should be. We will find out as soon as you give it a shot. Oh, and don't worry about it being my first, I've set up a couple other RAIDS with complete success, and I have yet to run one myself. When it comes to kernel configuration, I have yet to lose a patient.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

I don't foresee any problems with this set up. I did some research.  :Smile: 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Plasmon

Well i tried your config, it didn't work. The graphics driver isn't working as there is garbled graphics where text should be and it doesn't seem to get to root since I see nothing when i hit keys. Also there's a long pause with the cursor line at the top left before any garbage is displayed. The graphics card is an ATI Rage XL as reported by the minimal cd. I added ATI chipset support and recompiled but that didnt work. The graphics did display before. Thanks regardless. Suggestions?

----------

## cyrillic

 *Plasmon wrote:*   

> The graphics driver isn't working as there is garbled graphics where text should be ...

 

Most likely there is a typo in the splashimage line of your /boot/grub/grub.conf

If you just comment out this line (or delete it), the text should be readable after that.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Copy the video settings from your old kernel and retry. Also, make sure you properly load the ATI drivers as well. During the troubleshooting, drop all extra stuff in /boot/grub.conf. That way, we don't have to weed through extra stuff until we get one successful boot cycle. Also, if you're planning on using splashscreens, you're going to have to turn on initramfs as well. That is not turned on. 

What I'm most interested in is whether or not the drive controller worked. If you can extract /var/log/dmesg, post it. I need to know what's happening at boot time. My crystal ball is broken.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Plasmon

Well the illegible text was my fault cause i uncommented the splash image syntax which was incorrect. And now ive got a different kernel panic. Ill try modifying "root=" to sda, if that don't work I'll put NFS in the kernel.

boot messages

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Root NFS: no NFS server available, giving up
> 
> Unable to mount root f via NFS
> ...

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Apparently, it wants you to use /dev/sd(x) instead of using the /dev/i2o/hdx. Change grub.conf and /etc/fstab and see if that will make it come up.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Plasmon

Well i learned that NFS is network file system so i wont be needing that  :Shocked:  .

----------

## Plasmon

Success!!!   :Very Happy:   . Changing i2o/hda to sda worked. I also removed /boot/ from the kernel path (as i was told to do so before). Except that i can't get networking. I can enter needed static IP information but i can't ping anything etc..., and route is slow to respond. lspci responds that the device is Intel Corporation 82848EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) rev 11.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Use lspci -n and post the results here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/. Then select the driver indicated...which should be the one I set. 

Also, post the results of ifconfig -a.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Plasmon

Wowie am i stupid.  :Surprised:   I didn't completely realize there are two ethernet adapters, and that the jacks are right on top of each other. I ended up plugging the cable into the eth1 (100 base) which was down. All seems well and thank you very very much  :Exclamation:  One last question, what else did you use for research besides the driver check page?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I googled "/dev/i2o". That gave me all the info needed. Once I figured out the logic, I just installed the driver requested, as well as the other i2o settings.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

